# What do I look for in a show betta?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I know that you must breed you betta fih in order too show betta fish, but I'm trying too achieve that "perfect" betta  in this case a show betta! Now I would like too know what do you look or in a show hmpk male and female?! And what do you look for in a show hm male and female? How about color wise?  I know absolutely nothing about show betta fish (I have knowledge in breeding betta fish) but to find that "perfect" betta what must I achieve and look at on this betta?! I would like too start a "super" blue hmpk show betta spawn  in the near future that is! So if you know anything about show fish please comment! I'm willing too learn many things!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Uck!! Auto correct! It corrected me on my title.. 

"What do I look for in a show betta?" 
There we go


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

look up IBC show standards, that should give you some info to start you off.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

amphirion said:


> look up IBC show standards, that should give you some info to start you off.


I'll defeniatley look into it!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Funnily enough I have just been reading up on this. I got the info from here: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABPKTrilogy.htm

Pretty good info I think.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, found some older show standards, but it does include the PK: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/betta-breeding/69116-ibc-standards-2009-2010-a.html
The PK standards start in the post at: April 13th, 2010, 10:15 PM 
Chapter 5: Addendum PK Standard prt. 1

Sorry for the double post, but thought this may be of use when I found it, and was too late to edit.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thx soooo much!!!!!!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

You're welcome. I am glad i could help! =D


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you join the IBC ($20 for a year), the show standards are in the files section of the yahoo group. Very interesting to read, and there have been a bunch of updates in the past couple years.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok that sounds great! I'll try too sign up for it haha!! Don't thy have articles and such as well?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

There's Flare! Magazine, which I've found to be quite good, yes. There are also additional files and articles on the Yahoo Group. Plus you can join local chapters and meet fellow hobbyists. You'd be looking for the California Betta Society...and there's a show in Santa Clara in October.

...The forum's kinda dead, though. This one's better.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha ok! I'll look into it! 20 bucks won't hurt  but somehow it hurts when I buy a new fish from AB LOL someone really needs to stop me from pressing that bid button!!!!!!! I need room for more fish!!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

litelboyblu said:


> Uck!! Auto correct! It corrected me on my title..
> 
> "What do I look for in a show betta?"
> There we go


 
All fixed


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol thx so much


----------

